# BB Navigation



## x3 skier (Apr 5, 2013)

Another bulletin board I visit regularly has "buttons" at the bottom of a page of a thread that allows me to go directly to the user CP and new posts, along with home and today's posts. It's handy not to have to scroll back to the top of the thread page after reading the last entry. 

It uses the same BB software AFAIK, vBulletin. 

Is it possible to add that feature to TUG?

Cheers


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 5, 2013)

I can look into it.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks

Cheers


----------

